# .atn datei lässt sich nicht öffnen



## Tixiland (13. Mai 2005)

hallo,

kann mir jemand erklären wie man diese .atn dateien in photoshop öffnet. Irgendwie will es nicht gelingen - diese Aktionen sollen doch abspielbar seien, aber bei meiner PS Version (Photoshop 6) tut sich nichts. 

Danke im Voraus,
Tixi


----------



## Martin Schaefer (13. Mai 2005)

Hi,

1. Aktionen lassen sich nicht wie Bilddateien öffnen, sondern werden in der Aktionenpalette geladen.

2. Gespeicherte Aktionen sind meist versions- und/oder sprachabhängig.
Das heißt es kann sein, dass sie nur in der Photoshop-Version richtig laufen,
in der sie erstellt worden sind.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Tixiland (13. Mai 2005)

Danke,

ich nehm an dass ich es an der PS verion liegt.
Grüße


----------

